# August meeting wish list



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't forget about our monthly meeting, coming up this Sunday.

I have two requests: red root floaters, and a microworm culture start. We've been doing some remodeling, and I neglected the microworms.

Thanks!


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet! I just signed up via PayPal to be a member!


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Rotala Macranda and Blyxia Japonica


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I can bring some microworms.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Pam!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like some giant hair grass if available...thank you


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

I dont know if it's the one you want but i have these and I will bring some 
http://s1.pokazywarka.pl/i/1505023/477777/eleocharis-vivipara.jpg


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks Joshie....that'll work. just want tall for the background of a new scape i'm doing in a 100 gallon


----------

